
Why giving birth in the U.S. is surprisingly deadly - codermobile
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2019/01/giving-birth-in-united-states-suprisingly-deadly/
======
mindslight
The elephant in the room is most doctors (et al) in the US seem to be
functionally incompetent, because their attention has been "optimized" into
(useless) 10 minute slices. And in a hospital, this goes doubly so.

I've started just making it a point to go with my father to his appointments,
to make them actually do their job. They're all personable and knowledgeable,
but also just looking to do the medical equivalent of making one tiny edit,
starting a recompile, and going back to browsing the web. For example, one
specialist goes through a spiel about the next step being to do a certain test
- I had to remind him this was the follow up for the results. He disappeared
for 5 minutes to reread the file, then came back and had the real appointment.

What's needed isn't "more care", it's _any care_.

------
londons_explore
Because C-Section's are used a lot in the USA, increasing the babies survival
rates, but reducing the mothers survival rates.

